# NY Times video looking back at the CCD scare



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

NY Times produced a good short balanced video looking back at CCD. So nice not to see a misinformed sensationalist media clip. video.http://tinyurl.com/qjcb9rz


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryan, very good post & video, very well said.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for Posting that Ryan.


----------



## xphoney (Nov 7, 2014)

Everyone should watch this. It puts lots of things into context.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Agreed. A calm rational report on the current status of CCD without the sensationalism or hype of spinning an agenda. A refreshing watch, done by someone who did their homework.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I think that's our own margot1d in the video.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ryan Williamson said:


> NY Times produced a good short balanced video looking back at CCD. So nice not to see a misinformed sensationalist media clip. video.http://tinyurl.com/qjcb9rz


Agreed.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Great video? Whoever put this one together really did their research.


----------

